# Best 1 TB Portable Hard Disk Drive



## praneetsah (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi guys, Just want your suggestions/review. I am going to buy a 1TB portable HDD. The thing that matter for me is the performance and USB3.0; I have sorted out the following drives and want to know the best one among them. 
_The best drive acc/to me is at the top and so on..._

Transcend StoreJet 25M3 1 TB
HP p2100r
Seagate Backup Plus 1TB

In case anyone has some better suggestions then do please tell me, by the way my budget is 5.5K


----------

